

Oliver Sacks: My Periodic Table - riffraff
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/26/opinion/my-periodic-table.html?_r=0

======
falcor84
Previous discussion -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9946060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9946060)

~~~
dang
Thank you. We missed this one.

